# Spurs Assign Hairson To D-League



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- The San Antonio Spurs have assigned guard Malik Hairston to their NBA Development League team in Austin.
> 
> Hairston has appeared in 21 games for the Spurs, averaging 0.5 points and 3.5 minutes. He had not played in the last four games.
> 
> It will be Hairston's second stint in Austin this season. He averaged 25 points in two games with the Toros in December.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/01/14/spurs.hairston.ap/index.html


----------

